# Sulafa Towers



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all,
I have searched the forum but there is little updated information on Sulafa Towers.
Any recent information on this complex? :ranger:
I found out negative info mainly due to building works going on around it but it was 2 years ago so I assume this is over. 
Am moving to Dubai (alone) in the next 1 to 2 months and am looking for a 1 bedroom appartment below 80k. Any other advice on location?
Cheers


----------



## Ephesian (Mar 31, 2012)

Unfortunately there is still construction on that area, therefore pinnacle and sulafa tower apartments are cheaper comparing to other towers around. 

It depends on your life style which area to look for. Marina can be nice place for single western expats.


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info.
Cheers


----------

